# supermercato nome composto o no



## brigittaepaperone

Ciao a tutti. La parola _supermercato_  è un nome composto? Il dubbio mi è sorto perchè il dizionario dice "composto di super- e mercato, per calco dell'inglese supermarket." Però non ho trovato _supermercato_ in un  elenco, apparentemente completo, di tutte le parole composte italiane tradotte in inglese. Dimenticanza nell'elenco  o trasformazione della parola per "calco" o qualche altra ragione? Grazie


----------



## One1

brigittaepaperone said:


> Ciao a tutti. La parola _supermercato_  è un nome composto? Il dubbio mi è sorto perchè il dizionario dice "composto di super- e mercato, per calco dell'inglese supermarket." Però non ho trovato _supermercato_ in un  elenco, apparentemente completo, di tutte le parole composte italiane tradotte in inglese. Dimenticanza nell'elenco  o trasformazione della parola per "calco" o qualche altra ragione? Grazie



perchè forse è latino: super+mercatus


----------



## Blackman

brigittaepaperone said:


> in un elenco, apparentemente completo, di tutte le parole composte_ italiane tradotte in inglese_.


 
Forse perchè è _inglese_ tradotta (un calco) in _italiano?_


----------



## brigittaepaperone

Potrebbero essere buone spiegazioni però non capisco se in italiano _supermercato_ è un nome composto o solo un nome. Grazie


----------



## ursu-lab

Non è un nome composto, al massimo è un nome alterato, come un accrescitivo.
Un composto è "asciugamano" (asciuga-mano): "super" è semplicemente un prefisso (come mono-, pluri-, iper-, mini-, anti-, poli-, ecc.) e il nome è "mercato".

Minimercato / Supermercato / Ipermercato / ecc...


----------



## catrafuse

ursu-lab said:


> Non è un nome composto, al massimo è un nome alterato, come un accrescitivo.
> Un composto è "asciugamano" (asciuga-mano): "super" è semplicemente un prefisso (come mono-, pluri-, iper-, mini-, anti-, poli-, ecc.) e il nome è "mercato".
> 
> Minimercato / Supermercato / Ipermercato / ecc...



A mio avviso _super _rientra nella categoria dei prefissoidi, quindi _supermercato_ è un composto. Tanto più che questo elemento può essere usato anche come aggettivo (_ieri ho visto una partita super_) o come sostantivo (_ho fatto il pieno di super_).


----------



## ursu-lab

catrafuse said:


> A mio avviso _super _rientra nella categoria dei prefissoidi, quindi _supermercato_ è un composto. Tanto più che questo elemento può essere usato anche come aggettivo (_ieri ho visto una partita super_) o come sostantivo (_ho fatto il pieno di super_).



Ieri ho visto una partita super -> qui super svolge la funzione di "aggettivo" e segue il sostantivo (= ieri ho visto una partita bellissima)

Ho fatto il pieno di "super" -> qui super svolge la funzione di "sostantivo" e significa/sottintende "benzina tipo super". Cioè, ha acquisito un *significato proprio* *totalmente diverso e separato* dal suo valore di prefisso.


Una cosa è un prefisso (che va attaccato al sostantivo), una cosa è un aggettivo e un'altra è un sostantivo. Non per niente vengono indicati con tre voci separate nel dizionario.

Se supermercato è un composto, allora in base alla stessa regola, dovrebbe essere un composto anche "superleggero" (=leggerissimo , leggero super ) o "antisociale" .


Dal Garzanti:

*super-*
*prefisso *di parole di origine latina o di formazione moderna, dal lat. _su°per-_ 'sopra' (spesso calco del gr. _hypér-_); indica in particolare: sovrapposizione (_superstrato_), eccesso (_superallenamento_), preminenza (_supervisione_), superamento di un limite (_supersonico_, _supernazionale_), e più spesso, spec. in composti di formazione recente, qualità superiore, condizione straordinaria ecc. (_supercongelato_, _supercolosso_, _supermercato_) [-> SOPRA-].


*super*
*agg. invar. di qualità superiore al normale; straordinario*: _un caffè super_; _una festa super_ | _benzina super_, supercarburante 
* s. f. invar. (fam.) benzina super; supercarburante*.


----------



## Anaiss

Secondo me, _supermercato _è una parola derivata per prefissazione, non composta. (Come _superleggero _o _antisociale_, citate da ursu-lab).


----------



## brigittaepaperone

Trovo interessanti le diverse interpretazioni, anche perchè non sapevo che le parole si potessero alterare con i prefissi ( consideravo parole alterate solo quelle formate con i suffissi, ad es. casetta) e che esistessero parole derivate per prefissazione. Mi piacerebbe sapere dove potrei documentarmi. Grazie a tutti


----------



## ursu-lab

Diciamo che "alterato" non è forse la terminologia corretta. Ma non si può nemmeno definire composto. Magari è più appropriato "derivato". Coniamo un nuovo termine? 
Se leggero è un aggettivo e leggerissimo la forma superlativa di leggero, allora anche superleggero è un derivato e sinonimo di leggerissimo.
Anche "mercatino", è vero che è un diminutivo di mercato, ma allo stesso tempo indica un altro tipo di mercato, proprio come supermercato.
Ma non un nome composto in cui, secondo me, le due parti devono avere un significato distinto e indipendente ("super" da solo non significa niente, in linea di principio, come "anti" e come "pluri": sono essenzialmente dei prefissi) e, una volta unite, ne assumono un terzo totalmente diverso.


----------



## Anaiss

Puoi dare un'occhiata qui: http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Derivazione_(linguistica)
Alla fine dell'articolo ci sono anche i link per altri processi morfologici come la _composizione_.

@ ursu-lab, non credo si tratti di un nuovo termine, nel mio corso di linguistica generale ho studiato la _derivazione _come processo morfologico vero e proprio...


----------



## ursu-lab

Anaiss said:


> Puoi dare un'occhiata qui: http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Derivazione_(linguistica)
> 
> @ ursu-lab, non credo si tratti di un nuovo termine, nel mio corso di linguistica generale ho studiato la _derivazione _come processo morfologico vero e proprio...



No, mi sono mangiata un pezzo di frase. Volevo dire un misto tra "derivato-alterato", per via del valore accrescitivo di super, oltre che di suffisso.


----------



## brigittaepaperone

Ok. Grazie molte!


----------



## Anaiss

ursu-lab said:


> No, mi sono mangiata un mezzo di frase. Volevo dire un misto tra "derivato-alterato", per via del valore accrescitivo di super, oltre che di suffisso.


Chiedo scusa allora, non avevo capito.


----------



## catrafuse

La questione è assai dibattuta. Io partivo dal  concetto di prefissoide (anche questo per nulla univoco) introdotto in linguistica da Bruno Migliorini che così spiegava il termine da lui coniato:  “alcuni elementi  di composti più frequentemente adoperati hanno finito con l'assumere (…) un valore quasi di prefissi, hanno acquistato cioè la possibilità di essere preposti a qualsiasi termine del lessico che semanticamente lo consenta”. Sull'enciclopedia Treccani si precisa ulteriormente: “In senso più ampio, si possono far rientrare nella categoria dei prefissoidi, piuttosto che in quella dei prefissi, altri elementi lessicali che hanno acquistato autonomia per la loro sempre crescente produttività di nuovi composti; tra i più frequenti, nel lessico ordinario e più spesso nel linguaggio scient. e tecnico: auto- (nel sign. di «da sé»), bio-, filo-, foto- (nel sign. di «luce, luminosità»), gastro-, geo-, idro-, megalo-, micro-, miso-, mono-, neo-, oleo-, paleo-, poli-, proto-, pseudo-, super-, zoo-, e il più recente porno-. Molto numerosi sono i prefissoidi della terminologia chimica (amino- o ammino-, ciclo-, etil-, fenil-, idro-, nitro-, tio-, ecc., talora anche di notevole lunghezza, come dietilaminoetil- e molti altri), che in realtà sono da considerare piuttosto elementi compositivi e che convenzionalmente si continuano (anche in questo Vocabolario) a chiamare prefissi.” 
Per  correttezza va rilevato che altri linguisti  ritengono che _super- _ sia semplicemente un affisso valutativo, proprio come dicono Ursu-lab e Anaiss. In questo caso però non si spiegherebbe  perché    _super_, al contrario di quanto normalmente accade con gli affissi,   in determinati contesti possa apparire come una forma  lessicalmente autonoma. Più in generale  va ricordato che molti linguisti      considerano i prefissi elementi di  composizione, ad esempio, nel   Sabatini Coletti alla voce  _super- _ leggiamo: “primo elemento di composti nei quali indica posizione alta nello spazio (_superattico_), superamento di limite (_supersonico, superindividuale_), eccesso (_superallenamento_), valore superlativo (_supercarburante_) , vaste dimensioni (_supermercat_o) ecc. con questi valori forma liste aperte di parole  anche occasionali dal sign. Però chiaramente desumibile da quello della base: _supercoppa, superfavorito, superlatitante, superpremiato, supersicuro, supervincita._”​


----------



## catrafuse

Mi sono dimenticato di rispondere alle tue obiezioni: 



> Ho fatto il pieno di "super" -> qui super svolge la funzione di  "sostantivo" e significa/sottintende "benzina tipo super". Cioè, ha  acquisito un *significato proprio* *totalmente diverso e separato* dal suo valore di prefisso.


 La questione è proprio questa normalmente  un prefisso non può diventare un sostantivo o un aggettivo.






> Una cosa è un prefisso (che va attaccato al sostantivo),  una cosa è un aggettivo e un'altra è un sostantivo. Non per niente  vengono indicati con tre voci separate nel dizionario.


Nelle parole composte si possono  unire tra loro  sostantivi, verbi,  aggettivi ecc., quindi?





> Se supermercato è un composto, allora in base alla stessa  regola, dovrebbe essere un composto anche "superleggero" (=leggerissimo , leggero super ) o "antisociale" .


Anche nei composti l'ordine degli elementi non si può invertire a piacimento, per cui è chiaro che _superleggero _è l'unica forma ammissibile esattamente come in _buonafede_. _Anti-  _non ha autonomia lessicale, quindi è un prefisso.


----------



## ursu-lab

catrafuse said:


> La questione è proprio questa normalmente  un prefisso non può diventare un sostantivo o un aggettivo.



Va segnalato che in realtà "super" ha un valore di sostantivo molto limitato, in quanto vale solo per la "benzina super" (dove super è aggettivo), cioè più che altro si tratta di una semplice abbreviazione.
.


> Per  correttezza va rilevato che altri linguisti  ritengono che _super- _  sia semplicemente un affisso valutativo, proprio come dicono Ursu-lab e  Anaiss. In questo caso però non si spiegherebbe  perché    _super_,  al contrario di quanto normalmente accade con gli affissi,   in  determinati contesti possa apparire come una forma  lessicalmente  autonoma.



Anche contro- presenta caratteristiche simili, in questo caso da prefisso a sostantivo:

*contro-*
prefisso derivato dal lat. _co°ntra_ 'contro', che può assumere vari significati: opposizione (_contrattacco_), azione e direzione contraria (_controluce_, _contromano_), riscontro (_contromarca_), contrapposizione (_contrordine_), sostituzione (_controfigura_)

*contro*
¶ _s. m. invar_. ciò che è contrario: _considerare il pro e il contro_.


----------

